# MAC/Bobbi Brown (Work related)



## Glamour Girl (May 25, 2006)

First of all, I'm sorry this is a bit long.....

I need some advice. I had posted in April about an interview I had with MAC at Nordstroms and the cosmetic manager was awful to me. I had to keep following up and finally had to talk to the store manager about her rudeness and not returning my calls. When she finally did return my call (the same day that I talked to the manager) she said the MAC position was not open any more, that the girl who was going to quit decided to stay. She said she was going to send my info to the Bobbi Brown vendor. Well, she was rude to me on the phone that day and proceeded to inform me that she would be unavailable if I tried to call for the next few days (this happened on 4/22). To my surprise, the Bobbi Brown vendor called me at the begining of May and we had a short phone interview. A week later, I was called in to do a makeup application. I didn't follow up until last Tuesday, and the *****y cosmetics manager told me they would not be making a decision until Thursday. Well, she ended up calling me the following Wednesday night and said they were busy, but would call me on Saturday (this past one). Well, of course that didn't happen.

To shorten this long story, I called her yesterday and she was once again, awful to me. When she answered the phone, I told her who I was and that I was following up. The first thing I heard was a big sigh on the other end. She said "I was going to offer you a position, and while I know you are "enthusiastic", things don't happen overnight (mind you - I had my interview with her the 1st week in April) but you need to tone it down". She then proceeded to tell me that I had to wear makeup (no shit!) and that the attire expected was black. I told her that I have tons of black clothes from living in NY and she hostily said "what is that supposed to mean?" I said "I have always worked in a conservative environment" and she said "Oh, so basically you have a basic black wardrobe" (I think she thought I was being smart or something because she's an African American, but it had nothing to do with that!).

She TOLD me that she had me on her schedule to begin training on Friday and Saturday and what my pay would be. She was blunt, to the point and rude, and there was no room for me to say anything before we hung up.

Well, after all this, I don't think it is going to work out if I take the position. She obviously doesn't like me and she only met me once.

Please give me some feedback!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 25, 2006)

ouch! you have definitely started off on the wrong track with her! i would give it a try anyway. who knows, maybe once she sees your enthusiasm isn't just that...that you actually have talent and great work ethic, she might change her mind. you can always quit if you don't like it!


----------



## LVA (May 25, 2006)

first off, u sound like u need a





i'm sure if she gets to know u better, u two will get along beautifully.

i know when i started work, every1 hated me and thought i was too stuck up and such ... now they admitt they hate me in the beginning, but once they got to know me .... they like me a lot now. .....


----------



## MACGoddess (May 25, 2006)

I would give it a chance... I mean if you really want to break into working as a MA then take the job. The manager usually is only there half the time at the LEAST. Too you have to think that if she really doesn't like you much, she probably won't schedule you when she is working, you know?

I would take it and at least give it a shot, then all your following up and hard work won't be for nothing.


----------



## Glamour Girl (May 25, 2006)

You ladies are awesome! I knew I could count on you


----------



## pinkbundles (May 25, 2006)

glad we were of help! good luck!


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 25, 2006)

If worse comes to worse, you can always use this job as a jumping stone to the next as you'll have experience.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 25, 2006)

what she sounds like to me is very intimidating! you know maybe to see how you handle yourself, but then i think she just plain went overboard and out of her way to be rude but i agree w/ macgoddess, her advice sounds right on


----------



## Glamour Girl (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* If worse comes to worse, you can always use this job as a jumping stone to the next as you'll have experience.



You're absolutely right! The experience will be a plus.
Congrats on your baby!


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Wow! Talk about a meanie butt! She seems like one to me anyway! I agree w/ Leila though. Don't let it discourage you. I've had bosses who seemingly didn't like me at first, until they got to know me and see how hard I worked, and then everything would be cool between us. Good luck with everything!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 25, 2006)

i say go for it anyway.. dont let a snotty you know what mess up your chance to become a makeup artist. good luck!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Glamour Girl* First of all, I'm sorry this is a bit long.....
I need some advice. I had posted in April about an interview I had with MAC at Nordstroms and the cosmetic manager was awful to me. I had to keep following up and finally had to talk to the store manager about her rudeness and not returning my calls. When she finally did return my call (the same day that I talked to the manager) she said the MAC position was not open any more, that the girl who was going to quit decided to stay. She said she was going to send my info to the Bobbi Brown vendor. Well, she was rude to me on the phone that day and proceeded to inform me that she would be unavailable if I tried to call for the next few days (this happened on 4/22). To my surprise, the Bobbi Brown vendor called me at the begining of May and we had a short phone interview. A week later, I was called in to do a makeup application. I didn't follow up until last Tuesday, and the *****y cosmetics manager told me they would not be making a decision until Thursday. Well, she ended up calling me the following Wednesday night and said they were busy, but would call me on Saturday (this past one). Well, of course that didn't happen.

To shorten this long story, I called her yesterday and she was once again, awful to me. When she answered the phone, I told her who I was and that I was following up. The first thing I heard was a big sigh on the other end. She said "I was going to offer you a position, and while I know you are "enthusiastic", things don't happen overnight (mind you - I had my interview with her the 1st week in April) but you need to tone it down". She then proceeded to tell me that I had to wear makeup (no shit!) and that the attire expected was black. I told her that I have tons of black clothes from living in NY and she hostily said "what is that supposed to mean?" I said "I have always worked in a conservative environment" and she said "Oh, so basically you have a basic black wardrobe" (I think she thought I was being smart or something because she's an African American, but it had nothing to do with that!).

She TOLD me that she had me on her schedule to begin training on Friday and Saturday and what my pay would be. She was blunt, to the point and rude, and there was no room for me to say anything before we hung up.

Well, after all this, I don't think it is going to work out if I take the position. She obviously doesn't like me and she only met me once.

Please give me some feedback!





What exactly did you tell the store manager? 
Honestly, I would interview at a different location.


----------



## Shelley (May 26, 2006)

I would try working there and see how it goes. Maybe once you get to know each other things will go better. If it doesn't then at least you will have job experience. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## KellyB (May 26, 2006)

I agree with everyone else. If this is something you truly want to do then by all means just go in there, do your best and see what happens. There are always some people who you can never make happy no matter what you do. Don't let her attitude intimidate you. Go in there with your own (good) attitude and maybe things will work out better than you anticipate. Good luck.......


----------

